# Double Island Dusting!



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

It's all Saltis fault, he didn't tell me not to go! he always mothers me and this time he dropped the ball?

Seriously I am a big boy (not dog), I make my own decisions and I, along with Big Kev was ready to give it a go, I wasn't going to pussy out.
Kev and I spent 15 minutes the first attempt, getting smashed, I was rolled 3 times and filled up with water pretty quick. Kev pulled the pin and headed up to the point, I swam the prowler back to the launch zone in front of the gutter and had a look :shock: 
The waves were smashing over the back bar and through the gutter, but there were lulls. I just had to be in position to take advantage. The back break wasn't working at this stage and it was close to low tide. Thinking If I got out I would come back in with more water underneath me, surf a clean one through the gutter and she'll be Apples!









Off I went again with my master plan, honed from sliding along the bommie at Yaroomba. I sat off to the side of the gutter over the sand bar, taking the white water as it came through,instead of copping the full waves that were rolling into the gutter, constantly paddling North against the sweep between waves to hold my position, waiting for the gap, it came, after another 20 minutes in the surf, I took it and was very happy.

I fished until all my bait was gone, 2 slimeys and a dozen pillies, I had 1 hookup that lasted one good run. Heap of strikes, thats a donut, now lets talk about the trip home.

The conditions were becoming difficult to fish in with the breeze and a rather large swell rolling through.
I was fishing close enough to see the back break was working and proceeded to tie everything down as best I could, Phone was flat so it was zipped into my jacket, everything else bar rods in the drybag.
I found it difficult to see the beach as I came up behind the dreaded back break, The surf action with the glare of the afternoon sun was blinding, I thought I spotted the "Blue Bagger" on the beach over the top of everything which helped pinpoint the gutter for me. I was always going to wait for Kev, for safetys sake ;-) 
As I got closer I could truly see how fxxxing big they were! 
My plan was to enter the gutter through a lull in the back break and hope that by the time I got to the front bar there wouldn't be any ten foot terrors waiting for me. Turns out that the rather large wave that I found myself riding in on the back of wasn't the last of that set. I rode up the next one and as I dug the paddle in at the top sideways, hoping it would pass underneath me, the whole top of the wave crumbled with me on top of it, from here my memory gets a bit fuzzy because self preservation has just kicked in. I think I survived that wave, was rolled out and able to get back on before the next one, I think I was almost straight, it didn't matter I was always going to get smashed, I was on it breached for a moment before I let myself off the side, took a deep breath and waited for the dump.
Scary as hell, I held my new paddle and the yak for as long as I could until it was snatched away from me and then I covered my head up and was thrown around for what seemed like a long time. The wave eventually let me go then I had to contend with the rest of my trip home , another 100 meters of surf zone.
I got there about the same time as the poor old Prowler, she was full of water 100% full, seat ripped out, salti's rudder bent, not broken just bent. Front hull folded up through the middle of the hatch. 1 rod broken, 1 rod lost, all gear plus drybag lost. 1 rod and my gaf survived, along with my new stealth paddle.I am talking to dennis already about matching it to a stealth kayak soon?









My phone survived with some video of the launch but alas Trev, my lucky hat was ripped out of a pouch in my lifejacket and is no longer with us  
I had the rest of the weekend to comb the beach and watch the waves keep on rolling in, lamenting.
I am quite stiff in the shoulders from the 35 minute bash in the surf on the way out and survived the re-entry with nothing but dented pride.

Thanks to all the guys on the help a bloke out thread, I'm all good and will get sorted and back fishing soon.

I love what I do, It helps clear my head, I am always pushing myself and after last weekends success you could say Mother nature brought me right back to earth on Saturday.On my home turf!

here is a video selection from the launch, there was about 3 times as many waves but the camera spent a lot of the time smashed onto the deck.

Thanks again Guys.
Dave.






.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

That photo doesnt do it justice. The surf was much bigger than it looks. It also got bigger the closer you got to the point. You did well. Not a single board got out the back at the point on Sunday.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Mate Hats off to you for giving it a go. 
Sorry to here about your gear loss, but I see you still have my paddle ;-) . 
You must have big balls... better luck next time.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## kaseydog (Apr 13, 2013)

Great effort never say die!
I would still be sitting on the beach going WTF


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dave 'never say die' Sprocket. Though you could have.......

Hope you're not hurt.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

You [email protected]#%ing did it alright!

Clown....

I seriously thought you were taking the piss when I left for the point and you said you were giving it another shot. I thought you'd be sitting back on the beach drinking piña coladas in no time. I couldn't believe it when I came back through and Amanda said you were still out there.

I thought you were gone on the first one, the prowler was a little orange speck half way to the horizon and just the wall of white water underneath you was three times the yaks length. Somehow you came out right way up and I said at the time, "how the [email protected]#% did he do that?". Then the next one caught you. As I said on the day, you seriously pissed off Mother Nature on Saturday, she didn't want us out there and you snuck out when she wasn't looking, she waited and taught you a lesson.

You missed some seriously good waves up at the point. Next time conditions are like that, I'll leave the fishing gear at home and just play. 300-400m rides weren't out of the question across the front of the lagoon with good clean sets and lots of distance between them.

Glad you're ok. Let's do it again some time!

Kev


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

FAAAAARK ....... you did it alright, sorry you lost some gear.

I bet you won't forget that trip, for a long time.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Okay Dave, how do you want to be known?
> 
> A. Mad bastard
> B. F*ckn lunatic
> ...


All of the above I'd say. It'll slow me down a bit but I'll get out again soon.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

And guys, just to put things into perspective. That first photo showing the breaking wave could easily be 3.5m-4m from trough to crest on the bigger sets. It truly was massive, and we truly were, just a little silly.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> And guys, just to put things into perspective. That first photo showing the breaking wave could easily be 3.5m-4m from trough to crest on the bigger sets. It truly was massive, and we truly were, just a little silly.


A little? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Dave 'never say die' Sprocket. Though you could have.......
> 
> Hope you're not hurt.


I know Trev, good fun though, except the last bit.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Like this Kev?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Cudos Dave 4 sure.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Should I stay or should go?"


Go Sprocket, go. Great footage!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I am glad you survived Sprocket it looks scary. 
A few of us have done the same stupid scary things in our younger days but that takes the cake and you know what we have all come home with a Donut, the fish are a lot smarter 
We never got many of them on video but if you can fast forward the first 1 to half way you will see Steven [ Couta 1 ] get out in the biggest surf launch I have ever seen,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZEMGqO5 ... U&hl=en-GB


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Cocky bastard!
> 
> Win a comp and think you can rule the waves! Poseidon says piss off!!! :lol:


Too true Lazy, I think I'll head up to the point with Kev next time


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

spottymac said:


> I am glad you survived Sprocket it looks scary.
> A few of us have done the same stupid scary things in our younger days but that takes the cake and you know what we have all come home with a Donut, the fish are a lot smarter
> We never got many of them on video but if you can fast forward the first 1 to half way you will see Steven [ Couta 1 ] get out in the biggest surf launch I have ever seen,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZEMGqO5 ... U&hl=en-GB


Thats an awesome effort, where'd yours go Stu? :?


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW Sprocket - epic man!! :shock:

Glad you're ok and survived to fish another day......

Gear can be replaced easily and at least now you're forced to go glass :lol:

Hope to see you out on the water again soon 8)


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> shoulda gone to my spot.


The Bakery?


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> shoulda gone to my spot.


The Bakery?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Sprocket said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > shoulda gone to my spot.
> ...


This was so funny he said it twice!!!


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Geez fellas... That looks nasty! Glad you came out of it in one piece Sprocket.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Missed a couple of gears there 'sprocket' great you got through eventually mate , good one you almost got your Palmy pink rashie for the next Adder rock


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Sprocket... that looks so bad, it makes Scarby on a really bad day look pretty easy!

You lived to tell the story... that's what counts!

'Onyer!

Jimbo


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Sprocket said:


> spottymac said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you survived Sprocket it looks scary.
> ...


Compared to what you got through Sprocket my effort looked pathetic so I deleted it, it wasn't good enough to put in with you guys


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

FARK THAT!!! you guys are nuts!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Sprocket said:


> Like this Kev?


No Dave, the waves at the point were like this:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

A little bit more for BMF to giggle at on my attempt from the open beach when Dave and I both got hammered.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Smoking Guns that was Awesome Big Kev,


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> A little bit more for BMF to giggle at on my attempt from the open beach when Dave and I both got hammered.


Nice one Kev, and you thought your kayak was full of water!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> A little bit more for BMF to giggle at on my attempt from the open beach when Dave and I both got hammered.


Awesome Kev, I prefer your wave to mine!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> You going up to your spot again cock, I see it's only 2m this weekend.


No, Oh Big Dog. maybe Saturday week


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

Seriously nuts!! Think I'll attach a pic of the nasty conditions I had to deal with this morning lol


----------

